# Impossibile emergere net-fs/autofs [RISOLTO]

## pigreco

Salve,

non riesco ad installare il pacchetto net-fs/autofs causa un Access Violation Error, qui di seguito ci sono i messaggi di log e le info sul sistema.

se qualcuno potesse darmi qualche suggerimento sarebbe molto apprezzato, saluti e grazie,

Maurizio

```
emerge --ask autofs 

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] net-fs/autofs-5.0.6-r3  USE="-hesiod -ldap -sasl" 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-fs/autofs-5.0.6-r3

 * autofs-5.0.6.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.7.5-hardened-r1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.7.5-hardened-r1

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking autofs-5.0.6.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/autofs-5.0.6-r3/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/autofs-5.0.6-r3/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/autofs-5.0.6-r3/work/autofs-5.0.6 ...

 * Applying autofs-5.0.3-heimdal.patch ...                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying autofs-5.0.6-respect-user-flags-and-fix-asneeded.patch ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying autofs-5.0.5-fix-install-deadlink.patch ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying autofs-5.0.5-fix-building-without-ldap.patch ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying autofs-5.0.5-add-missing-endif-HAVE_SASL-in-modules-lookup_ldap.c.patch ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying autofs-5.0.6-ipv6_name_lookup_regression.patch ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying autofs-5.0.6-revert-ldap.patch ...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/autofs-5.0.6-r3/work/autofs-5.0.6' ...

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/autofs-5.0.6-r3/work/autofs-5.0.6 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --with-confdir=/etc/conf.d --without-openldap --without-sasl --without-hesiod --enable-ignore-busy

checking for binaries in... /usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin

checking for Linux proc filesystem... yes

checking location of the init.d directory... /etc/init.d

checking for autofs configuration file directory... /etc/conf.d

checking for autofs maps directory... /etc

checking for autofs fifos directory... /var/run

checking for autofs flag file directory... /var/run

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking if libtirpc is requested and available... no

checking if malloc debugging is wanted... no

checking for mount... /bin/mount

checking for umount... /bin/umount

checking for fsck.ext2... /sbin/fsck.ext2

checking for fsck.ext3... /sbin/fsck.ext3

checking for fsck.ext4... /sbin/fsck.ext4

checking for modprobe... /sbin/modprobe

checking for flex... /usr/bin/flex

checking for bison... /usr/bin/bison

checking for ranlib... /usr/bin/ranlib

checking for rpcgen... /usr/bin/rpcgen

checking if mount accepts the -s option... yes

checking for xml2-config... /usr/bin/xml2-config

checking for libxml2... yes

checking for krb5-config... no

checking for Kerberos library... no

checking for yp_match in -lnsl... yes

checking for res_query in -lresolv... no

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking rpcsvc/nis.h usability... yes

checking rpcsvc/nis.h presence... yes

checking for rpcsvc/nis.h... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking whether gcc -fPIE works... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile.conf

config.status: creating include/config.h

>>> Source configured.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-4017.log"

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path

FORMAT: C - Command Line

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /run/mount/utab

A: /run/mount/utab

R: /run/mount/utab

C: /bin/mount -s 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

>>> Failed to emerge net-fs/autofs-5.0.6-r3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/autofs-5.0.6-r3/temp/build.log'
```

le info:

```
emerge --info sys-apps/sandbox

Portage 2.1.11.55 (hardened/linux/amd64, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.5-hardened-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.5-hardened-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-TM-_CPU_3.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

KiB Mem:     8180692 total,   6715748 free

KiB Swap:    8191996 total,   8191996 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 22 Mar 2013 15:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync6.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 apache2 auth authdaemond authn authn_file berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri dynamicplugin gd gdbm gocr gpm hardened hardned iconv imap inline ipv6 java jpeg jpeg2k justify libwww maildir mmx modules mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pax_kernel pcre perl png pnm readline sasl session snortsam spell sse sse2 ssl tcpd tiff truetype unicode urandom vda virus-scan xml zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias proxy access auth_digest alias file-cache echo charset-lite cache disk-cache mem-cache ext-filter case_filter case-filter-in filter deflate mime-magic cern-meta expires headers usertrack unique-id proxy proxy-connect proxy-ftp proxy-http info include cgi cgid dav dav-fs vhost-alias speling rewrite log_config logio env setenvif mime status autoindex asis negotiation dir imap actions userdir so authz_host mod_php mod_bandwidth mod_layout mod_ldap_userdir mod_loopback mod_mp3 mod_random mod_throttle mod_watch" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it de fi en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-apps/sandbox-2.5 was built with the following:

USE="(multilib)"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"
```

Last edited by pigreco on Sat Mar 23, 2013 11:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

Per prima cosa le correzioni: quando riporti qualcosa è il caso che usi 

```
[code="comando"]output[/code]
```

se la formattazione è importante (il tag code usa la spaziatura fissa) o 

```
[quote="comando"]output[/quote]
```

se le righe sono troppo lunghe o vuoi usare colori/grassetto/dimensione carattere per evidenziare qualcosa. Correggi il tuo post. *emerge wrote:*   

>  * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.

 leggile.

Seconda cosa il log da riportare, separatamente, è  *emerge --ask autofs  wrote:*   

> [omissis]
> 
> --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------
> 
> LOG FILE "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-4017.log"
> ...

 

Ti conviene aprire un bug visto l'errore riportando negli allegati i tre log.

Non so se è il tuo caso ma un 

```
emerge -aDNuv @world

emerge -a --depclean

revdep-rebuild -i -- -av

python-updater
```

non ti farebbero male  :Wink: 

Come workaround, per il momento, puoi pensare ad un 

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -av net-fs/autofs
```

.

----------

## pigreco

chiedo scusa ma temo di non aver capito bene tutte le tue correzioni, sicuramente colpa della mia ignoranza e cercherò di farci attenzione in futuro

il log non l'ho riportato perchè non contiene niente che non sia già nel messaggio di errore:

```
cat /var/log/sandbox/sandbox-4017.log

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path

FORMAT: C - Command Line

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /run/mount/utab

A: /run/mount/utab

R: /run/mount/utab

C: /bin/mount -s 
```

almeno a me sembra.

adesso provo l'aggiornamento generale che mi hai consigliato e controllo i settaggi python in make conf e vediamo come va...

----------

## saverik

Ciao, anche io avevo un problemino come il tuo che ho risolto.

Guarda qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-953694.html

----------

## pigreco

ho seguito i consigli in fondo a questo bug report https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=453778

grazie a tutti

----------

